# [solved] Google Drive connected to ~home?

## Marlo

For Google Drive, there is currently no desktop app for linux. Does anyone know a way

how a folder in the home directory can still be automatically connected to Google drive.

Maybe via a fstab entry?

Thanks for any advice!

Ma

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In gnome gnome-online-accounts.

In kde there is kde-misc/kio-gdrive.

For others DE I don't know but you can look at net-misc/rclone

----------

## Marlo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> In gnome gnome-online-accounts.
> 
> 

 

Oh please excuse me fedeliallalinea .

I have talked too briefly. I know this feature in Gnome very well. E-mail, and calendar works for me in evolution.

"Open the File Manger and you'll see your Google account's email address as an option under" Computer "in the sidebar." 

Ok. I can see that too. But:

"Click it to view your Google Drive files." does not work. An error message appears

"Place can not be incorporated". I searched a long time, there is no further documentation available.

That's why I asked for a different method.

Ma

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> "Click it to view your Google Drive files." does not work. An error message appears
> 
> "Place can not be incorporated". I searched a long time, there is no further documentation available.

 

I don't use gnome but what use flag you enabled on gnome-base/gvfs. 

I see that exist gnome-online-accounts and google maybe should be activate?

----------

## Marlo

```

gnome-base/gvfs-1.34.1::dantrell-gnome-3-26  USE="archive bluray cdda fuse gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gtk http mtp policykit udev udisks -afp -google -gphoto2 -ios -nfs -samba (-systemd) {-test} -zeroconf" 0 KiB
```

Thank you ,

I have overlooked the flag "google". I will try it now.

Ma

----------

## Marlo

Thank you fedeliallalinea.

That was it.

I just set the Google flag into evolution. natilus does not have the flag. And I overlooked gnome-base/gvfs.

Thanks again. 4 eyes see more than 2.   :Wink: 

Ma

----------

